# Selway Cedar strainer at 44-45 mile ish



## ridecats (Aug 8, 2009)

moetown said:


> As of June 28th there is an almost river wide cedar tree at mile 44-45ish on the Selway. The tree is large and dangerous for the unsuspecting but it is clear to see if you are watching. Theres a good eddy above it, River Left, to pull into to scout. We had no problem getting back over. We fit our boats down the right side just off the tip.
> 
> 
> Brady


Thanks, Brady. We saw that too, but I was oblivious to the mileage and the species. It's not a huge tree (girth), and a bow saw could take out a number of six-foot sections of it, if someone would only take the time/make the effort. I was riding as a guest, so I really couldn't do much there to help out.


----------

